# 45* lock miter bit



## denrobb (Sep 13, 2006)

Has anyone used this type of bit and what kind of success did you have. I cannot seem to get both bit depth and fence spacing at the same time. Does anyone have a simple set up proceedure? Thanks


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

It is quite a trick, but it is possible. It takes many trial cuts and careful adjusting, or you can buy a new setup jigs from Infinity Tool that just came out. It makes setting the fence and bit depth a breeze. Take the time to watch the video even if you don't buy the jigs. It will help you better understand the lock miter joint.

Charley

2-Pc. Lock Miter Master Jig Set - For 3/8" - 1-1/8" Stock-Carbide Router Bits | Router Bit Sets | Shaper Cutters | Saw Blades | Planer Knives | Jointer Knives | Infinity Cutting Tools


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

MLCS How to Make a Lock Miter Joint - YouTube


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

I found this site very helpful: Setting Up a Locking Miter Bit

With that I got the set-up okay, but I am having a lot of tear out with the vertical cut. Trying to figure that problem.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Den
Here is a picture that may help you


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Easy-Set Instructions

===


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Router Table SOP —"Setting Router Bit Height on Work-in Turn Bits"    Page 1 is the video that helped me the most


----------



## randyb01 (Aug 11, 2012)

*Lock miter joints*

They are a little tricky. The key - the two parts must be exactly the same thickness or you get a flat on the 45 degree end the thicker part.

The best way, set up to just barely meet the edge for one of the two parts. Call this edge 1. Rout all the edge 1 pieces plus a couple of extra pieces for set up. 

Then start the other edges, edge 2. If OK, no problem. if not quite right, then reset the router fence. Try again. It took me about six attempts to get it right, but once done, it is a great looking joint.

Use hold downs and push sticks. No wobble is allowed (nips into the 45).

Here's a picture of a shelf corner of mahogany room divider I built for my wife. The shelf fronts are solid mahogany and the shelf is mahogany veneer plywood. Just a "very" light sanding with 180P on the edges was enough.


----------



## Alan Bienlein (Oct 17, 2009)

Using this jig will get you there in one try maybe two at most. You can also buy them individually. I've used it and now my lock miter bit no longer collects dust. It also gives you the ability to join two different thickness of material and the ability to offset one from the other accurately.

2-Pc. Lock Miter Master Jig Set - For 3/8" - 1-1/8" Stock-Carbide Router Bits | Router Bit Sets | Shaper Cutters | Saw Blades | Planer Knives | Jointer Knives | Infinity Cutting Tools

Here is a blog post on it's use and setup. http://blog.infinitytools.com/2013/05/17/gettinjiggywitit/#more-391


----------



## denrobb (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks guys. A lot of useful info here. Tried some of the tips. Not there yet but getting close. You've been a great help


----------



## OMC-TRIPLE-X (Nov 3, 2011)

Great tips!

This is so far my favorite bit but its painful to set up. As mentioned above, what works best for me is to make sure I have enough featherboards to keep my stock cut even throughout.


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

They secret is once you've made the perfect cut, is to use some off-cuts of the same thickness and make yourself a couple of template/set-up blocks. These will in turn be used to set-up a cut in the future with the proviso that you use the same thickness of stock for every set of set-up blocks you have.


----------

